# Kennesaw Mountain Winch Bumper Group Buy



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, I emailed Kyle, and he responded (within hours I might add) with the following:

This is our discount schedule for group buys: 2-4 = 5%, 5-9 = 10%, 10-14 = 15%, 15+ = 20%.

The spray-on bedliner coating option they use is Scorpion liner which he says is much better than Herculiner. Heck, for the price they advertise, it is a great deal from what I have gotten prices locally just for the sliders in the other group buy.

If there is interest, he seems to welcome a group buy.
http://www.kenmtn.com/--Main site
http://www.kenmtn.com/html/wincher.asp--Wincher page
http://www.kenmtnac.com/WiFron2005.html--Frontier buildup

Jeff


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, thats is hella nice. That is exactly what I was looking for!! The price is pretty good, but I have never heard of that company before. Depending how long you will keep the group buy open, I may or may not get in on this!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Not sure how long it would be open, but from what I gather, that is the standard discount from the company, not just a "good for a few days only" kind of thing. I was just getting some info for GTIMANiac from the Shrockworks sliders group buy post.

Who else is interested?? Maybe you guys or gals could save some bucks here.

Jeff


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

OK, I'm jealous of everyone who ends up with this and the sliders...it'll be a couple years before I have both...


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

I am in.
I will want the 

wincher
shackle mount
brush guard
lights
and bed-liner


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Drychtnath said:


> Wow, thats is hella nice. That is exactly what I was looking for!! The price is pretty good, but I have never heard of that company before. Depending how long you will keep the group buy open, I may or may not get in on this!


When would you be able to go in on it? You would be the second person as of now. If you go in, let me know your truck model and year.

Jeff


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

Depends on pricing but I'm interested in the wincher, no brush guard, with receiver and light bar for 05 Frontier CC NISMO 4x4... :waving:


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

For the price it sounds good, but id like to know the pull rating for the winch because a winch to pull my truck alone is 400+ bucks; while the front bumper and winch from that website seems extremely cheap.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think it just comes with the mount and the rollers up from FOR the winch....but I could be wrong.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Drychtnath said:


> For the price it sounds good, but id like to know the pull rating for the winch because a winch to pull my truck alone is 400+ bucks; while the front bumper and winch from that website seems extremely cheap.


The price is just for the bumper with a mounting area for a winch. No winch will be in your order if you go in on the deal.

So you can put whatever winch you want in it. I have a 9000# rated winch in mine.

I will do some fact checking with Kyle tomorrow and put some prices up for the configurations wanted so far.

Jeff


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

You can get a Mile Marker 9500 for 500 bucks. I honestly do not plan on having to use mine alot, you do not get stuck very often out here in the Desert. Actually lots of traction is the enemy, rough of drive trains.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

GTIMANiac said:


> You can get a Mile Marker 9500 for 500 bucks. I honestly do not plan on having to use mine alot, you do not get stuck very often out here in the Desert. Actually lots of traction is the enemy, rough of drive trains.


That is what the dealer put in my truck. Seems ok, have not used it for anything other than just messing around in the yard to see if it was hooked up and working.

Jeff


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok, NO WINCH in the prices shown on his website for those still wondering.

GTIMANiac / 2006 Frontier CC 4WD / Wincher / Shackle Mounts / Brush Guard / Recessed offroad lights / Bed-liner finish
I get $750.00 before the group discounts, with two orders (5% off), the price would seem to be $712.50 plus shipping, but would have to be confirmed.

NISMO CC 4X4 / 2005 Frontier CC NISMO 4WD / Wincher	/ Light bar only, no other lights / Reveiver / Black finish?, you did not state otherwise
I get $505.00 before the group discounts, with two orders (5% off), the price would seem to be $479.75 plus shipping, but would have to be confirmed.

Drychtnath and others, a group of 5 orders would give you a nice 10% discount though. Any other questions, feel free to ask.

Jeff


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

I can easily wait 4-6 weeks if we want to keep this open a bit. I know the bigger ticket items like this can take awhile to gather some buyers.

I got a shipping estimate a few weeks ago of about 115 bucks.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

GTIMANiac said:


> I can easily wait 4-6 weeks if we want to keep this open a bit. I know the bigger ticket items like this can take awhile to gather some buyers.
> 
> I got a shipping estimate a few weeks ago of about 115 bucks.


I was thinking that if no one had a problem, we should leave this open for a while and bump it now and then.

Just curious, sas that from Kennesaw or an independent freight company?


Somebody with an account at NOR want to post a message there to see if anyone would want to join the group buy??


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

This is from the email that Kyle sent me a couple of weeks ago.

"We ship via motor freight and you would be looking at $111 in freight if shipped to a business address."


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

bump it up! :bump:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone else interested????? You know you want one.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Give me a month, I might be in...


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, you might wanna give everyone a bit of time to recover from the sliders buy. You can only slip so much past the wife ya know....


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

yeah, we were leaving it for a few weeks more still, not a big rush really. Just had to keep it near the top and look for more interest. 

Seriously, if you really want in but need a bit of time, let me know.

Jeff


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

It has been a while, back to the top.

Any new interest?


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, there does not seem to be anyone else wanting in on this. GTIMANiac and NISMO CC 4X4, do you guys want to move ahead with the orders or wait a while longer?

Jeff

Anyone else?


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm in no hurry..I'm still waiting for the Rocksliders to show up from the last GB.


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

NISMO CC 4X4 said:


> I'm in no hurry..I'm still waiting for the Rocksliders to show up from the last GB.


Waiting on the sliders still as well.
Plus I just bought a set of BFG K/O's and about 1500 worth in hunting stuff. The wife will beat me about the head & shoulders if I drop another 1300 right now.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Status updates from those previsouly interested? Anybody new want in on this? Not sure how long KMA will remember who we are.

Let me know where you guys or gals want to go with this.

Jeff


----------



## 4x4NISMOguy (Nov 17, 2005)

So this thread is over a month old with no activity, but is the group buy still in effect? I just got me a nice little insurance settlement to replace my front and rear bumpers, and I remembered this group buy. Let me know if it's not too late...


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

4x4NISMOguy said:


> So this thread is over a month old with no activity, but is the group buy still in effect? I just got me a nice little insurance settlement to replace my front and rear bumpers, and I remembered this group buy. Let me know if it's not too late...


I am not sure if it is too late or not. It really depends on what GTIMANiac and NISMO CC 4X4 are wanting to do at this point. I already had the bumper and was just helping arrange the buy. If they have lost interest, you might as well order one for yourself, no discount for a single order on this buy.

GTIMANiac and NISMO CC 4X4, what say you??

Jeff


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm here...I'm leaning toward another set of mods before this one. I'd like to get a lift and new tires before the bumper so when I put the bumper on I'll have more head room.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

4x4NISMOguy said:


> So this thread is over a month old with no activity, but is the group buy still in effect? I just got me a nice little insurance settlement to replace my front and rear bumpers, and I remembered this group buy. Let me know if it's not too late...



Well, it seems that this is either on really long hold, or will die at some point. Let us know what you end up doing or if you want to wait for the others.

jeff


----------

